# What means "plekt"



## Badmuts

Hello All,

Can you please help me to translate the following:

pfff, dar mult stai plekt......Can vi in Romania  

The last part I understand.. when you come to Romania.. but, what means "plekt"

An other one...

What is the meaning of "Bebe mic"  straight translated: "little baby"  How I interpret this??

Thanks a lot in advance...

Eric


----------



## emil775

Romanians use the letter 'k' often to replace 'ca', as it sounds the same, so think 'plecat'. What they said is 'pffff, but you're gone for a long time, when are you coming to romania?'

I guess that depends on the situation...? Hahaha


----------



## farscape

emil775 said:


> Romanians use the letter 'k' often to replace 'ca', as it sounds the same...



Often in SMS/Internet-speak maybe  It's not used in a normal conversation.

Later,


----------



## Badmuts

Tanks all for the reply! It helps me very much..

Somebody knows about Bebe mic?? Why she call me "little baby" its not common in my culture

Pa..


----------



## irinet

It's a pet word.


----------

